# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Cát Bà - du lich Cat Ba

## thietht

* Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Cát Bà - du lich Cat Ba*

Cát Bà là một đảo lớn của tỉnh Hải Phòng. Cát Bà có tới 366 đảo lớn, nhỏ. Ðảo chính là Cát Bà rộng khoảng 100km², cách cảng Hải Phòng 30 hải lý, tiếp nối với vịnh Hạ Long, tạo nên một quần thể đảo và hang động trên biển làm mê hồn du khách. Đến đây du khách sẽ được tận hưởng không khí trong lành và hoà mình vào với thiên nhiên tươi đẹp.



Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà
Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Cát Bà để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Cát Bà*

Thời điểm thích hợp nhất để các bạn đi du lịch đảo Cát Bà là khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 9. 

*Đi lại*

Các đường đến Cát Bà

*Tổng hợp địa điểm du lịch Cát Bà - du lich Cat Ba*

Thú vị tour du lịch uống bia... với khỉ ở Cát Bà

Động Hoa Cương

24 giờ giữa lòng đảo Cát Bà

Cát Bà, con đường của rừng và biển 

Trải nghiệm trên con đường đi đến Cát Bà

Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà 

Ra Cát Bà, xem khỉ “Beckham”

Khám phá hang quân y khổng lồ ở Cát Bà 

Động đá hoa cương Cát Bà

Di chỉ Cái Bèo thị trấn Cát Bà

----------


## thietht

*TỔNG HỢP CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH CÁT BÀ - TOUR DU LICH CAT BA*

Du lịch Cát Bà giá rẻ 2 ngày phà Đình Vũ (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 890.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Cát Bà - Hà Nội (3 ngày - 2 đêm) - Giá 3.150.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội – Cát Bà – Hà Nội (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá  3.030.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà nội - hạ long - đảo cát bà - hà nội (3N/2Đ) -Giá  2.822.000 VNĐ - Giá KM  2.652.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Cát Bà - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 3.288.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Cát Bà - Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm ) - Giá 790.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Cát Bà - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá  1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Cát Bà - Lan Hạ - Đảo Khỉ - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 2.575.000 VNĐ/khách

Hà Nội - Cát Bà - Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá  1.550.000 VNĐ/khách 

Hà Nội - Cát Bà - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 2.100.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Hà Nội - Bến Bính - Cát Bà (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.315.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Chia sẻ kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà tự túc

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà

Các đường đến Cát Bà

9 điều nên làm khi du lịch đảo Cát Bà

----------


## thietht

Hoang Gia Minh Hotel 

Cát Bà Sandy Beach Resort

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Cát Bà Island Resort & Spa

Cát Bà Sunrise Resort

 Khách sạn Cát Bà Fantasea

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi du lịch Cát Bà

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Hải Yến

Nhà hàng Phương Phương

Nhà hàng nổi Quang Anh

Nhà hàng Green Mango

Nhà hàng Noble house - 19 khu 4 Thị trấn Cát Bà, đường 1/ 4. Huyện Cát Hải. Hải Phòng

----------


## thietht

Đặc sản Bún tôm Cát Bà

Gỏi nhệch Tràng Cát 

Rắn Biển Đặc sản Cát Bà

Tu Hài Nướng đặc sản Cát Bà 

Ốc xào Hải Phòng 

Sam 7 món

----------

